# Best books and videos for learning hand joinery



## jdwhitak (May 15, 2018)

Hello,

What are considered some of the best books and/ or videos for learning joinery techniques using hand tools. I've already bought several books from Chris Schwarz's Lost Art Press. They are generally good, but as a noob some details are missing in my opinion. What are considered the classics, especially for beginners like me?

Jason


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Jason.

Don't know if you have this one:
https://lostartpress.com/collections/books/products/the-essential-woodworker

If so, try the Joiner and the Cabinet Maker and actually build the three projects. At least try the first two.

Remember, there are only two kinds of wood workers: Noobs, and Noobs with Experience.

Also, if you want to talk about what kind of details you feel are needed, fill us in and you're sure to get answers here.

Good luck!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Doing is the path to learning. You need the understanding in your hands and eyes not your brain.


----------

